# External 12v Trigger



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been looking around and found a few confusing threads discussing this, and I am left still confused. 

What I am wondering is what options are available for using a trigger input on an external amplifier when my receiver doesn't have a trigger output? It seems like from what I've seen that there are some fairly expensive options or else diy and I don't really feel like diy for this is a good option for me. Is there any sort of a cheaper external trigger that could accomplish what I want?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi rygher3 and welcome to the Shack... :T

If you are not willing to go DIY, there are some options.

Does your receiver have a switched AC outlet on the back? If so, you can plug an outlet strip into this and it will power up with your receiver.

I use a 12v adapter on my Onkyo receiver because it does not have a 12V trigger (other than for Zone 2). It plugs into my Panamax which powers up the other equipment... and has a 12V trigger.

Then there is the Xantech Controlled AC Outlet that might work for you.


----------

